

Enabling Cross Domain JS Communication - bherms
http://blog.igodigital.com/blog/notes-on-cyber-weekend-targeted-email-campaigns/enabling-cross-domain-js-with-iframes-the-fun-way

======
yonran
I think the Google Closure library does the same thing with
goog.net.xpc.IframeRelayTransport. [http://closure-
library.googlecode.com/svn/docs/class_goog_ne...](http://closure-
library.googlecode.com/svn/docs/class_goog_net_xpc_IframeRelayTransport.html)

~~~
bherms
Oh nice, hadn't seen that before! Looks to be the exact same technique.

------
baggachipz
Uh... 404

~~~
bherms
Temporary hiccup with our blogging platform... All better now.

